# SCIFY Fish



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some picts of a Sea Robin i caugt this weekend. Looks like something out of a SCIFY movie.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sorry, here are the picts*

Sorry, ahead of myself


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

That last pic is pretty cool with the bright blue colors.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Cool pictures.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I actually brought one of these guys home to colorado with me to put in my reef tank interesting little fish especially when u can hand feed him and he greets you everyday.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats cool, I caught several while down there in Trinidad and always thought they would be a neat one to have in an aquarium.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

He really was probably the best thing i put in my tank, getting bigger now tho the other day i was cleaning around the tank and he jumped out when i wouldnt pay attention to him lol i put him back in and fed him and then he was happy. Honry lil booger lol


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Post some picts of the Lill Bugger


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

There used to be jillions of robin fish along the quintana jetty (on the west side beach). For some reason there were always a lot of them there but never have seen one anywhere else.


----------



## elviacannon (Sep 14, 2011)

great pics and i am sure this might be amazing, you have good photographic sense you can definitely sell this pic have some bug. 
i searching for the thesis got you post, on fish. i am doing study of fishery.
--
 instant payday loans


----------

